# Wow, McCain Was Terrible!



## Orange_Juice (Sep 5, 2008)

He is awful. And trying to tell us he will bring change to washington??? Huh? How long has he been there?


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 5, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> He is awful. And trying to tell us he will bring change to washington??? Huh? How long has he been there?



Longer than Obama.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 5, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Longer than Obama.



LOL, I can't give you any more rep today, so you'll have to settle for a thumbs up.


----------



## Orange_Juice (Sep 5, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Longer than Obama.



Yes, McCain is the true insider


----------



## jreeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> He is awful. And trying to tell us he will bring change to washington??? Huh? How long has he been there?



I'm sure his target audience wasn't people like you. He tends to appeal to people who can think for themselves and doesn't eat, drink and sleep the Democratic BS talking points.


----------



## Inferno (Sep 5, 2008)

Judging from that speech I can't wait until he trys to debate Obama. If that disjointed nonsense is what he is going to do.

It looked like he and Cindy would stop hoping for people to applaud.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> I'm sure his target audience wasn't people like you. He tends to appeal to people who can think for themselves and doesn't eat, drink and sleep the Democratic BS talking points.



The McCain I remember from 2000 drank from the GOP Kool-Aid. Now he's one of them. 

He somewhat admitted tonight in few words that the GOP messed up, and messed up big time. It seems like he was breaking free from their mind control but then the kool-aid kicked back in again.

I personally didn't think it was that good of a speech. Admitting the GOP was wrong seemed more like pandering to Independents and Democrats then it was to keep with his "Maverick" status (or supposedly Maverick status I should say).


----------



## Silence (Sep 5, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Longer than Obama.




which means if he was bringing change shouldn't it have already arrived?


----------



## chapstic (Sep 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> I'm sure his target audience wasn't people like you. He tends to appeal to people who can think for themselves and doesn't eat, drink and sleep the Democratic BS talking points.



you mean yo-bama's urine? i'm sure there are a few people like chris matthews who wouldn't mind a shot.


----------



## Orange_Juice (Sep 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> I'm sure his target audience wasn't people like you. He tends to appeal to people who can think for themselves and doesn't eat, drink and sleep the Democratic BS talking points.



Did you love his points on securing the American border, not offering amnesty to illegals to.....oh wait, he didn't do that!! 

HA HA, you clowns swallow any candidate that the right wing tells you to let them shoot jiz in your mouths. 

Immigration was so important, now its not. You guys are tools


----------



## jreeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Inferno said:


> Judging from that speech I can't wait until he trys to debate Obama. If that disjointed nonsense is what he is going to do.
> 
> *It looked like he and Cindy would stop hoping for people to applaud*.



Yep Mccain actually has substance and experience while Obama relies on his pretty speeches. I wonder if Obama's speeches would help create one job or keep our country safe?


----------



## Inferno (Sep 5, 2008)

The economy was great under GWB. Has McCain been asleep for 8 years.


----------



## Orange_Juice (Sep 5, 2008)

I bet McCain's buddy Ted Kennedy was happy with the speach. No mention of anti-immigration crap


----------



## SwingVoter (Sep 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> which means if he was bringing change shouldn't it have already arrived?



who cares about change?

Bill Clinton said it a million times, Obama a million and one, and now Mac's caught the change fever.   In all cases, it's a strategy created by political strategists to draw a contrast with an unpopular incumbent while not offending anyone with an actual policy stance.   In the process, the debate, which Obama could win, degenerates from substantive issues people can disagree on, like war policy and budget policy, to who's for change and hope, which no one will disagree with, or who's for the status quo, which no one will agree with.   The result is a substance-free image campaign.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> Did you love his points on securing the American border, not offering amnesty to illegals to.....oh wait, he didn't do that!!
> 
> HA HA, you clowns swallow any candidate that the right wing tells you to let them shoot jiz in your mouths.
> 
> Immigration was so important, now its not. You guys are tools



I loved the part where he talked about stopping political rancor, so that way things can actually be accomplished. I liked the part where he said that his adminstration would include democrats and independents but I am sure those points weren't high on your approval list.


----------



## CA95380 (Sep 5, 2008)

Awwww come on.  Let's give the brother a little slack here.  At least this White Man can dance ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zviN2TU020]YouTube - John McCain Dancing Daddy[/ame]

.... not quite as good as Obama, (you have seen it before),

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cjtRgnj7pA]YouTube - Barack Obama dancing on the Ellen Degeneres Show[/ame]

.... but at least McCain tried.


----------



## SwingVoter (Sep 5, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> I bet McCain's buddy Ted Kennedy was happy with the speach. No mention of anti-immigration crap



with all the elec votes AZ, TX, and FL have coming to them in 2012, the GOP needs to STFU about immigration, plus to Mac's credit, he refused to engage Romney and Rudy in their silly sanctuary city debate during the primaries


----------



## greenpartyaz (Sep 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> I'm sure his target audience wasn't people like you. He tends to appeal to people who can think for themselves and doesn't eat, drink and sleep the Democratic BS talking points.



I thought he could reach across party lines as Joe Lieberman has said. Which is it?


----------



## Orange_Juice (Sep 5, 2008)

SwingVoter said:


> with all the elec votes AZ, TX, and FL have coming to them in 2012, the GOP needs to STFU about immigration, plus to Mac's credit, he refused to engage Romney and Rudy in their silly sanctuary city debate during the primaries



so it was all a bull shit right wing issue to begin with?


----------



## Inferno (Sep 5, 2008)

I remember Carter at the second convention and thought that was bad. This made Carter sound like a polished actor.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2008)

George Bush's name was never mentioned once.

How come?


----------



## jreeves (Sep 5, 2008)

greenpartyaz said:


> I thought he could reach across party lines as Joe Lieberman has said. Which is it?



Um...that's the reason he stated his adminstration will include Democrats and Independents...try to pay attention..


----------



## chapstic (Sep 5, 2008)

Kirk said:


> George Bush's name was never mentioned once.
> 
> How come?



because yo-bama used that name about 100x in his speech and washed it up.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Kirk said:


> George Bush's name was never mentioned once.
> 
> How come?



At the onset of his speech he thanked the President for keeping us safe since 9/11. But I'm sure that didn't fit into the liberal talking points going into the speech.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> At the onset of his speech he thanked the President for keeping us safe since 9/11. But I'm sure that didn't fit into the liberal talking points going into the speech.



Safe from what?

19 guys with box cutters?


----------



## jreeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Kirk said:


> Safe from what?
> 
> 19 guys with box cutters?



No from buildings full of people being hit with commerical airplanes and thousands of innocent people dying.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> No from buildings full of people being hit with commerical airplanes and thousands of innocent people dying.



So he improved airport security.

Kudos to him for that!


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> No from buildings full of people being hit with commerical airplanes and thousands of innocent people dying.



Bush kept us safe from that?

Wow...9/11 was all a dream?


----------



## jreeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Kirk said:


> So he improved airport security.
> 
> Kudos to him for that!



 your coming along afterall Kirk...


----------



## Ravi (Sep 5, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> so it was all a bull shit right wing issue to begin with?


Yes. It's always been a bullshit right wing issue.

I'm laughing at jsanders who said above how McCain wants to promote unity or some such nonsense and saying how wonderful that is after the night before saying how wonderful the partisan sniping from Palin was.

These people are a hoot.

Liberals are evil, but we love them and want them in our administration!

Who are they fooling?


----------



## editec (Sep 5, 2008)

What did any of us expect?

McCain has never been a great speaker.


----------



## Jennifer.Bush (Sep 5, 2008)

yea it was dreadful, he's never been a great speech giver but the convention was still better than the dems


----------



## carol6018 (Sep 5, 2008)

McCain has twenty years in the  military and spent five years as a P.O.W while NOBAMA was attending a racist church and a muslem school. TOP THAT! Or are you just one of those simple minded suckers who got caught up in the higher stimulus package offer? Which is it?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Sep 5, 2008)

Jennifer.Bush said:


> yea it was dreadful, he's never been a great speech giver but the convention was still better than the dems


Last night was dreadful.

The first two days of the convention were boring, Thank God it was shortened by Gustav. Rudy was great and Palin kicked ass on Wednesday. But I think they kind of set the bar too high for McCain. Everything last night was anticlimatic.

The standouts from both conventions: Michelle Obama, Hillary Clinton, John Kerry, Barack Obama, Mike Huckabee, Rudy Giuliani, and Sarah Palin.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Last night was dreadful.
> 
> The first two days of the convention were boring, Thank God it was shortened by Gustav. Rudy was great and Palin kicked ass on Wednesday. But I think they kind of set the bar too high for McCain. Everything last night was anticlimatic.
> 
> The standouts from both conventions: Michelle Obama, Hillary Clinton, John Kerry, Barack Obama, Mike Huckabee, Rudy Giuliani, and Sarah Palin.



I second that Dirt!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 5, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> He is awful. And trying to tell us he will bring change to washington??? Huh? How long has he been there?



Actually, I think he did a good job seperating himself from the republican party and admitting problems.  People who don't follow politics like you don't understand he really isn't  the maverick he claims to be.

They also don't realize his ideas don't/won't work.  

But he did a good job.  Out of all the gop, I trust him the most.  I don't believe him, but he is the best of a rotten bunch.  That's why he scares me.

Sounds like the news didn't buy it either.  I'm taking the day off and cnn aint buying it.

ps.  cindy mccain wore $300k the night she wore that yellow dress.

omg,  now i'm watching the protesters.  police were abusive!  repeatedly pepper sprayed some woman who had her hands up.  then pushed her over and over again.  that cop should get in trouble!


----------



## jillian (Sep 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I second that Dirt!



I agree, but I'd add Bill Clinton's speech... he can still fill a room like nobody else.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2008)

carol6018 said:


> McCain has twenty years in the  military and spent five years as a P.O.W while NOBAMA was attending a racist church and a muslem school. TOP THAT! Or are you just one of those simple minded suckers who got caught up in the higher stimulus package offer? Which is it?



When McCain came back from Vietnam, he cheated repeatedly on his crippled wife, and then divorced her to marry Cindy Hensley. In the 1980's McCain lobbied for Charles Keating, the saving and loan felon who stole billions in pension money, and took numerous jet set vacations at Keating's expense. In the 1990's McCain had an affair with a lobbyist that so scared his staff, that they told her to stay away from him. His campaigns for the Senate were all financed with his wife Cindy's mob money. In 1994 Cindy McCain forged prescriptions in the names of her employees and stole drugs from her own charity. McCain's campaign this year is getting huge amounts of oil company money. His pick for vice president is under an ethics investigation and will probably be indicted on Oct 31st. McCain is 72 years old, has had cancer 5 times and is on 5 different medications. He is so out of it, that his staff will no longer let him talk to the press unscripted. 

Barak Obama graduated from Harvard Law School and went back to his community to help people who had lost their jobs when the plants shut down. He met his wife at the law firm where the worked together, and he has never cheated on his wife, and she has never forged prescriptions or stolen drugs. Obama has never lobbied for anyone that stole billions of dollars from pensioners. Obama's campaign is financed by 1.5 million contributors. Obama's pick for vice president has spent 30 years in the U.S. Senate and is the chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee. Obama is taking no medications and is available to talk to the press unscripted. His three main priorities for America are getting out of Iraq, universal healthcare, and American energy independence.


----------



## CSM (Sep 5, 2008)

jillian said:


> I agree, but I'd add Bill Clinton's speech... he can still fill a room like nobody else.



Yeah, good old Bill could fill a room with interns...or is that fill interns with????


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Sep 5, 2008)

carol6018 said:


> McCain has twenty years in the  military and spent five years as a P.O.W while NOBAMA was attending a racist church and a muslem school. TOP THAT! Or are you just one of those simple minded suckers who got caught up in the higher stimulus package offer? Which is it?



So 5 years as a POW qualifies you to be President of the US? I admire McCain's service to the country but anyone accusing others of being a "simple-minded sucker" shouldn't be highlighting McCain's time as a POW.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 5, 2008)

carol6018 said:


> McCain has twenty years in the  military and spent five years as a P.O.W while NOBAMA was attending a racist church and a muslem school. TOP THAT! Or are you just one of those simple minded suckers who got caught up in the higher stimulus package offer? Which is it?



Here we go again.

Does GOD damn Germany today?  Probably not.  How about 1940 Nazi Germany?  If you understand the difference, then you can understand why indians and blacks in the past might have cursed America.  They weren't treated too well by the american gov or ppl.  So stop trying to say a 40 yr old black is racist just because he knows a 60 yr old black guy who was treated like a second class citizen by racists like you.

How would your dad feel about you bringing home a black guy?  But today, its not such a big deal.  Our parents grew up in a different time.

Lastly, guilty by association.  Sarah Palin's husband belonged to the ALASKA INDEPENDENCE PARTY that wants to succeed the union.  You don't get any more anti american than that.  So why is Mccain associated with that?  

Obama wants to fix what's wrong with america, the Palin's want to leave her!  omg, chew on that!

Was he brainwashed as a pow?

The way the gop treated america for the past 8 yrs, doesn't seem like they love her.


----------



## SwingVoter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dirt McGirt said:


> So 5 years as a POW qualifies you to be President of the US? I admire McCain's service to the country.



Yup

Mac's an exceptional man, but not the right guy for president 

Jimmy Carter was also a great human being, but a horrible pres


----------



## SwingVoter (Sep 5, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> so it was all a bull shit right wing issue to begin with?



sorry, I don't get into these left/right polarized debates the Olbermann/Hannity media wants to shoehorn everyone into

but anyone who believes in free markets, as the GOP pretends to, understands that immigration is good for the economy, and many cities across this country with large illegal pops, like San Diego and Phoenix, are doing much better economically than Detroit and Cleveland, which attract very few immigrants, legal or otherwise


----------



## editec (Sep 5, 2008)

SwingVoter said:


> sorry, I don't get into these left/right polarized debates the Olbermann/Hannity media wants to shoehorn everyone into
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manifold (Sep 5, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> He is awful. And trying to tell us he will bring change to washington??? Huh? How long has he been there?



I didn't watch it, but I did see a couple clips on the post-game highlights shows.  Brutally aweful.  The Daily Show writers can take the day off and just let the raw footage be the punchline.


----------



## plt42 (Sep 5, 2008)

Inferno said:


> It looked like he and Cindy would stop hoping for people to applaud.



Last night having been her debut at public speaking, I would hope she now vows to never do it again.  Yawn!

In her bio video, they conveniently left out the fact that, when she and McCain met at that cocktail party in Hawaii where they found "love at first sight", he was still married to Carol and had been chasing skirts since his return to the states.  So much for integrity!


----------



## mdjgirl7 (Sep 5, 2008)

Have we forgotten 911? Have we had anymore terrorist on our soil? In case you have not noticed that would be a no. Are we winning the war in Iraq? That would be a yes. Do terrorist still want to cause us harm? Hmmm maybe you can figure that one out for yourself. Do we want a president that has no clue about war? Who has no clue on foreign policy. Wake up people. We are under attack and you just don't know it. Get a clue. 

With McCain you can bet he will be concerned about who we go to war with considering his son is in the Marines. You can bet Sarah Palin will be concerned who we do battle with her son is heading for war. What has Obama got to lose in a war somebody else's kid that's who. 

Are you aware of the fact that Iran is thumbing their nose at us about obtaining nuclear power? They hate us did you know that. They would like to see us blown off the face of the map along with Israel. We better get off the pretty people and the pretty speeches and wake up to reality. 

Or maybe we could send Obama to have tea with that freak who is running Iran. I think that is Obama'a plan in dealing with a sociopath.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 5, 2008)

It was a good speech, and he hit the notes he needed to hit. I was impressed by Cindy McCAin. Unlike the left, I don't view women just as skirts and I was impressed more by what she said than how she spoke. She's lead a life of service since she graduated from high school, from working with special needs children to going in Kuwait and Bangladesh to help the sick and injured. She formed one of (if not THE) first coalitions of doctors who treat poor kids from other countries for things that in this country we don't even think about anymore, but which ruin lives if untreated.

Lefties might take a page out of her book. Instead of demanding that the "government" (a.k.a. working people) pay for bureacracy to manage the things that democrats don't want to dirty their own lily white hands with, she's hands on and obviously believes we are responsible, personally, for our fellow man.

McCain gave a great speech. Of course he isn't going to impress the left, who don't want to hear about putting America first, service and defense of the country, and limiting government, or shaking up the status quo. The left isn't impressed by a lifetime of serving something bigger, because they don't see America as great or good, and they make fun of those who do.

And you guys conveniently forget....it has been the DEMOCRATIC CONGRESS who has screwed up our economy, to the degree which it even is screwed up. Not Bush, not his administration. I love how none of you ever even mentions them. It's like they're invisible, or don't exist...or have no power (there's a laugh).  

And you might just remember...the reason the conservative base isn't all that fond of him is that he has done exactly what he says he'll do, which is to deal with and listen to the other side. 

And face it, he has the reputation of being straight and tough. Something Obama can't touch him on.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 5, 2008)

Did you stay up all night writing that, Allie?


----------



## glockmail (Sep 5, 2008)

Dirt McRoad said:


> So 5 years as a POW qualifies you to be President of the US? I admire McCain's service to the country but anyone accusing others of being a "simple-minded sucker" shouldn't be highlighting McCain's time as a POW.


Wow that's what you got out of the speech? Or maybe you didn't see it and are blowing shit out of your pie-hole again.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 5, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Wow that's what you got out of the speech? Or maybe you didn't see it and are blowing shit out of your pie-hole again.



What I got out of it was, yes america, the gop really fucked things up, but the dems are just as bad, but i'm a maverick who wants to fix what's wrong with warshington.  I was completely unable to fix warshington for 30 yrs but if you make me president, I won't let it go on any longer.

What a joke.  The dems are going to run warshington after the elections.  By a larger majority than they have now.  Mccain will prevent the democrats from undoing what the gop did.  and they are responsibe for every problem.  unemployment, global warming, debt, inflation, oil prices, etc.

If you think something wasn't due to gop policies, just ask and i'll tell you how they are.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 5, 2008)

However, that's not what was said. 
Don't listen to the voices in your head, Booboo. They aren't real.

No, I didn't get that from Cindy's speech, I got it from her bio. I didn't know any of that stuff about her.

Her speech was hard to watch, but then she's not the politician. Some people are great orators, others aren't. She's a hands on person.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 5, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> What I got out of it was, yes america, the gop really fucked things up, but the dems are just as bad, but i'm a maverick who wants to fix what's wrong with warshington.  I was completely unable to fix warshington for 30 yrs but if you make me president, I won't let it go on any longer.
> 
> What a joke.  The dems are going to run warshington after the elections.  By a larger majority than they have now.  Mccain will prevent the democrats from undoing what the gop did.  and they are responsibe for every problem.  unemployment, global warming, debt, inflation, oil prices, etc.
> 
> If you think something wasn't due to gop policies, just ask and i'll tell you how they are.



And this, ppl, is a prime example of the mental illness of the left.

I can hear the Twilight Zone theme....


----------



## Shogun (Sep 5, 2008)

"hands on" like how she gripped onto Johns MARRIED dick when they first met?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice, but 4-5 grown kids later, I really don't think it matters. I haven't heard anything from his ex bashing him for their divorce, 30 YEARS AGO.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Nice, but 4-5 grown kids later, I really don't think it matters. I haven't heard anything from his ex bashing him for their divorce, 30 YEARS AGO.



HA!

yea, christian.. it SURE DOESNT MATTER that your presidential pick is the same guy who tossed off his old wife for a brand new one with lots of money WHILE they were still married!

lol

Way to go CHRISTIAN!

*
&#8216;My marriage ended because John McCain didn&#8217;t want to be 40, he wanted to be 25. You know that happens...it just does.&#8217;*

Some of McCain&#8217;s acquaintances are less forgiving, however. They portray the politician as a self-centred womaniser who effectively abandoned his crippled wife to &#8216;play the field&#8217;. They accuse him of finally settling on Cindy, a former rodeo beauty queen, for financial reasons. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1024927/The-wife-John-McCain-callously-left-behind.html


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 5, 2008)

As Jesus said, whoever is without sin throw the first stone.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> It was a good speech, and he hit the notes he needed to hit. I was impressed by Cindy McCAin. Unlike the left, I don't view women just as skirts and I was impressed more by what she said than how she spoke. She's lead a life of service since she graduated from high school, from working with special needs children to going in Kuwait and Bangladesh to help the sick and injured. She formed one of (if not THE) first coalitions of doctors who treat poor kids from other countries for things that in this country we don't even think about anymore, but which ruin lives if untreated.
> 
> Lefties might take a page out of her book. Instead of demanding that the "government" (a.k.a. working people) pay for bureacracy to manage the things that democrats don't want to dirty their own lily white hands with, she's hands on and obviously believes we are responsible, personally, for our fellow man.
> 
> ...



How did the dems cause the housing crisis or the 6.1 percent unemloyment, or the value of the dollar, oil prices and inflation?

ps.  you talked about cindy.  she sounds like a community activist.  

pps.  cindy wore $300k the other night.

Ppps.  The daily show exposed you ppl for being hypocrits and bs'ers.  you guys, rove, o'reilly and other talking heads are masters of bullshit.  the difference between them and you is they benefit from their policies, you don't, and you believe their bullshit.

You are not a republican.  You are just the people republicans convince to vote for them, against your own best interests, based on bs wedge issues.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> As Jesus said, whoever is without sin throw the first stone.



Well, since i've never dumped a wife, a woman i'd been dreaming about in Hanoi, for a rich woman half my age I guess I will..



but, I have to say, it's fucking HILARIOUS that you'd skin that piece of scripture out on a political message board where you ROUTINELY throw stones. 



the irony of convenient christianity never fails to provide a laugh.


----------



## plt42 (Sep 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I haven't heard anything from his ex bashing him for their divorce, 30 YEARS AGO.



Can we say "non-disclosure agreement"... for a roof over her head as well as their 3 kids, alimony, child support and medical insurnace to cover her expenses from a major car accident she suffered while he was a POW which left her disabled and less of the swimsuit model he married.  Good thing he married a good looking blonde with a ton of money a month after his divorce was final.  Having been passed over for promotion in the Navy, he already had his eye on a political career and needed entry into the circle of the "right people". As I said... so much for integrity.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 5, 2008)

This is so pathetic. You guys brush off a guy who lied under oath about nailing interns in the oval office, when being tried for sexual harassment....but McCain's 30-year-divorce has got you riled?

And Jesus didn't say you guys who haven't committed adultery throw the first stone, Shog, he said those without SIN. 

Anyway. Nothing like avoiding the real issues, I guess.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 5, 2008)

no shit.. 

Given who pays her medical bills...


not that Carol's testimony diminishes the FACT of John's infidelity!


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 5, 2008)

plt42 said:


> Can we say "non-disclosure agreement"... for a roof over her head as well as their 3 kids, alimony, child support and medical insurnace to cover her expenses from a major car accident she suffered while he was a POW which left her disabled and less of the swimsuit model he married.  Good thing he married a good looking blonde with a ton of money a month after his divorce was final.  Having been passed over for promotion in the Navy, he already had his eye on a political career and needed entry into the circle of the "right people". As I said... so much for integrity.



He doesn't need a woman or money to prove his integrity.

Judge not, losers.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 5, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Well, since i've never dumped a wife, a woman i'd been dreaming about in Hanoi, for a rich woman half my age I guess I will..


That's not fair. She was crippled, remember? Damaged goods. A real deal breaker in a marriage.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> This is so pathetic. You guys brush off a guy who lied under oath about nailing interns in the oval office, when being tried for sexual harassment....but McCain's 30-year-divorce has got you riled?
> 
> And Jesus didn't say you guys who haven't committed adultery throw the first stone, Shog, he said those without SIN.
> 
> Anyway. Nothing like avoiding the real issues, I guess.



It doesn't have me RILED.. It has me LAUGHING because you are trying to rationalize David's seduction of Bathsheba just because he once slew Goliath!




Indeed, tell me about how no one can judge while you sit there and talk shit about Obama today, Baba!



oh the Special Sauce of CONVENIENT christianity tastes like cheese!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 5, 2008)

Ravi said:


> That's not fair. She was crippled, remember? Damaged goods. A real deal breaker in a marriage.



oh I know... I mean, what is an emaciated and crippled war vet supposed to do?  LOVE the woman that he dreamed about in HANOI just because she was not a swimsuit model when he came back to the states?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> He doesn't need a woman or money to prove his integrity.
> 
> Judge not, losers.



well, no, CLEARLY he DID need Cind'y money to springboard his political aspirations.. Shall I post how HER trustfund financed his campaigns?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 5, 2008)

Shogun said:


> It doesn't have me RILED.. It has me LAUGHING because you are trying to rationalize David's seduction of Bathsheba just because he once slew Goliath!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't even started on Obama yet. I haven't needed to. Unlike you pathetic losers, who have nothing better to do than dig up 30 year old personal dirt you know nothing about, and nobody in the family is complaining about.

You guys just look desperate. It's right up there with calling Palin a "bad mom" because she has a dysfunctional family (based, I suppose, on the fact that she has a special needs baby) and saying nasty things about her 17 year old daughter and her boyfriend.


----------



## manifold (Sep 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> As Jesus said, whoever is without sin throw the first stone.



How convenient. 

Considering the number of stones you throw, you must think you're God almighty himself.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 5, 2008)

More of that lefty "if they don't say what you want them to say, just pretend they said it anyway" stuff.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I haven't even started on Obama yet. I haven't needed to. Unlike you pathetic losers, who have nothing better to do than dig up 30 year old personal dirt you know nothing about, and nobody in the family is complaining about.
> 
> You guys just look desperate. It's right up there with calling Palin a "bad mom" because she has a dysfunctional family (based, I suppose, on the fact that she has a special needs baby) and saying nasty things about her 17 year old daughter and her boyfriend.





oh now THATS rich!  BABA says she hasn't even STARTED to talk shit on Obama yet!


oh man.. GOOD ONE!



Relaying FACTS is not desperation, baba.  This is why you don't like the Palin videos that have surfaced lately.. 


I can see it now.. 


David:  "God, don't cast your fucking stone at ME!"


----------



## Shogun (Sep 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> More of that lefty "if they don't say what you want them to say, just pretend they said it anyway" stuff.



says the convenient christian..


----------



## plt42 (Sep 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Unlike you pathetic losers, who have nothing better to do than dig up 30 year old personal dirt you know nothing about, and nobody in the family is complaining about.QUOTE]
> 
> Excuse me, but you opened the door to this discussion when you said that we didn't hear any bashing from his ex.
> 
> And why do you keep quoting scripture?


----------



## glockmail (Sep 5, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> .... what the gop did.  and they are responsibe for every problem.  unemployment, global warming, debt, inflation, oil prices, etc.
> .....


  You're so fucked up.


----------



## nia588 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes McCain was terrible. He was really boring. Him standing up their talking reminded me of my grandpa. The man's age really showed last night.


----------



## glockmail (Sep 5, 2008)

nia588 said:


> Yes McCain was terrible. He was really boring. Him standing up their talking reminded me of my grandpa. The man's age really showed last night.


 Gramps was in a "Nam prison for 5-1/2 years too?


----------



## nia588 (Sep 5, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Gramps was in a "Nam prison for 5-1/2 years too?



what does McCain being captured have anything to do with him being as old as my grandpa?


----------



## glockmail (Sep 5, 2008)

nia588 said:


> what does McCain being captured have anything to do with him being as old as my grandpa?


 You obviously didn't watch the speech. McCain talked about his capture and imprisonment.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Last night was dreadful.
> 
> The first two days of the convention were boring, Thank God it was shortened by Gustav. Rudy was great and Palin kicked ass on Wednesday. But I think they kind of set the bar too high for McCain. Everything last night was anticlimatic.
> 
> The standouts from both conventions: Michelle Obama, Hillary Clinton, John Kerry, Barack Obama, Mike Huckabee, Rudy Giuliani, and Sarah Palin.



I think Mccain did an excellent job of getting his base energized. His last few moments of his speech was inspiring. I did find it interesting that he didn't light into Obama, but I think it was effective nonetheless.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2008)

glockmail said:


> You obviously didn't watch the speech. McCain talked about his capture and imprisonment.



Wasn't the first time.


----------



## glockmail (Sep 5, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Wasn't the first time.


 That was the first time that I heard it, actually.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2008)

glockmail said:


> That was the first time that I heard it, actually.



For someone who has watched a good # of speeches he has made, it's least my 5th time hearing about it.


----------



## glockmail (Sep 5, 2008)

Modbert said:


> For someone who has watched a good # of speeches he has made, it's least my 5th time hearing about it.


 That's his job, aint it? How many times have you heard John Kerry mention three purple hearts?


----------



## Navy1960 (Sep 5, 2008)

John McCain, Robert himself rarely talks about his experiences as a POW, I went to a townhall here, and can tell you that he never mentioned it one time. I have been told by many in the Navy community that in private he does not talk about his experience in public very much at all, which is not surprising to me.  I did hear yesterday during his acceptence speech where a commentator made mention , that his campaign director and staff has asked him to talk about it.  I personally thought he did a good job, and came across pretty well. He is not as synamic a speaker as Obama I will grant you that, but , at least to me it seemed sincere and straight forward.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2008)

glockmail said:


> That's his job, aint it? How many times have you heard John Kerry mention three purple hearts?



This isn't about John Kerry last I checked.

Is that John Kerry's name on the ballot? *Looks closely* 

I think not.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 5, 2008)

Modbert said:


> This isn't about John Kerry last I checked.
> 
> Is that John Kerry's name on the ballot? *Looks closely*
> 
> I think not.



By the time the RNC smear campaign is done, most Americans (who you and your buddies despise and wish ill upon) will honestly believe that the man's name is "Barack Hussein Okerry"


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2008)

Navy1960 said:


> John McCain, Robert himself rarely talks about his experiences as a POW, I went to a townhall here, and can tell you that he never mentioned it one time. I have been told by many in the Navy community that in private he does not talk about his experience in public very much at all, which is not surprising to me.  I did hear yesterday during his acceptence speech where a commentator made mention , that his campaign director and staff has asked him to talk about it.  I personally thought he did a good job, and came across pretty well. He is not as synamic a speaker as Obama I will grant you that, but , at least to me it seemed sincere and straight forward.



Those townhalls are a joke since anyone who might ask McCain a real tough question either gets a dodgy answer or thrown out. (Least the ones he aren't prepared for.)

John McCain's experience as a POW is always being brought up by either himself, fellow GOP members, or by people here on this board. It's talking point #1 for why John McCain should be the President to some people.

He was sounding sincere for a moment or two when he was blasting the GOP for screwing up things the last eight years. Then reality kicked in, he's accepting the GOP nomination. If he was truly for changing things, he wouldn't be accepting their nomination and they wouldn't be giving it to him.

He was pandering to Independents and Democrats. Because he knows they want to hear the GOP screwed things up, but then you also have to realize that John McCain was a part of that GOP.

If John McCain has wanted to change things for so very long, why wait until 2008?


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 5, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Those townhalls are a joke since anyone who might ask McCain a real tough question either gets a dodgy answer or thrown out. (Least the ones he aren't prepared for.)
> 
> John McCain's experience as a POW is always being brought up by either himself, fellow GOP members, or by people here on this board. It's talking point #1 for why John McCain should be the President to some people.
> 
> ...



He hasn't--he's been mucking things up for quite some time---damn near was Kerry's running mate.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2008)

Ninja said:


> By the time the RNC smear campaign is done, most Americans (who you and your buddies despise and wish ill upon) will honestly believe that the man's name is "Barack Hussein Okerry"



I don't wish ill upon my fellow Americans like you do on Liberals.

If you willingly admit the RNC is conducting a smear campaign and are proud of that then you only prove Barack Obama right and only show John McCain's words last night rang false.

He who is without sin shall cast the first stone. That is from the precious GOP talking point generator: The Bible. When the Republicans are willing to admit the things they've done (or least haven't been caught with) then they can even begin to talk.

Though then again, I suppose Love Thy Neighbor and Treat Others as you'd like to be treated were just ripped out of the bible that plenty of right-wingers use huh?


----------



## jreeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Modbert said:


> This isn't about John Kerry last I checked.
> 
> Is that John Kerry's name on the ballot? *Looks closely*
> 
> I think not.



Tell the same thing to all those liberals including Obama who think that Bush is on the ballot. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Those townhalls are a joke since anyone who might ask McCain a real tough question either gets a dodgy answer or thrown out. (Least the ones he aren't prepared for.)
> 
> John McCain's experience as a POW is always being brought up by either himself, fellow GOP members, or by people here on this board. It's talking point #1 for why John McCain should be the President to some people.
> 
> ...




Actually in about 30 years of public service he has changed quite a bit, would you like a short list?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Tell the same thing to all those liberals including Obama who think that Bush is on the ballot.
> 
> Thanks in advance.






Unless I missed something, there is no picture of John Kerry and Obama doing this. When one agrees with Bush in 2007 95% of the time, you tend to think he is a clone of Bush. He isn't Bush, there is only one man who could be that royal of a screwup. However, McCain if elected can carve his own path and mark his own place in the hall of Screwup Presidents by following the same policies as this man.

Al Gore summed it up for me during the DNC.

Today, we face essentially the same choice we faced in 2000, though it may be even more obvious now, because John McCain, a man who has earned our respect on many levels, is now openly endorsing the policies of the Bush-Cheney White House and promising to actually continue them. The same policies all over again? Hey, I believe in recycling, but that's ridiculous.
-- Al Gore 

 John McCain once had my respect as a Politican before he began to drink from the GOP Kool-Aid. He doesn't have that respect anymore, just the respect I have for a man who served his country and was a POW.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Modbert said:


> *Unless I missed something, there is no picture of John Kerry and Obama doing this.* When one agrees with Bush in 2007 95% of the time, you tend to think he is a clone of Bush. He isn't Bush, there is only one man who could be that royal of a screwup. However, McCain if elected can carve his own path and mark his own place in the hall of Screwup Presidents by following the same policies as this man.
> 
> Al Gore summed it up for me during the DNC.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say that....



but it looks as though Obama is going to plant one on Kerry.

This whole Mccain is Bush III, is BS and the Democratic leadership knows it. MCcain has broken from his party many times. Medicare pill bill, the surge in Iraq, Energy policy act of 2005, Mccain-Feingold, Mccain-Kennedy....etc...

The list goes on and on....

Now show me a few pieces of legislation where Obama has broken with the Democratic establishment. Where the vote wasn't a procedural vote or where the vast majority of Democrats supported a major piece of legislation that Obama broke ranks(to create, 'Change').


----------



## Navy1960 (Sep 5, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Those townhalls are a joke since anyone who might ask McCain a real tough question either gets a dodgy answer or thrown out. (Least the ones he aren't prepared for.)
> 
> John McCain's experience as a POW is always being brought up by either himself, fellow GOP members, or by people here on this board. It's talking point #1 for why John McCain should be the President to some people.
> 
> ...



I can't say I disagree on the townhalls, Obama's or McCain's are both staged and are always on message or at least try to be at them. I was just telling you, that when I was there I didn't hear mention by him ,not one time of his POW experience. As for people on here, I think anyone who wants to honor someone who has served his/her country in the noble way John McCain has can pretty much bore everyone else with the details, and  the rest can choose not to listen.

Robert come on, you only like that part of it last night because he was bashing  Republicans, but seriously though, it showed you one thing about John McCain, it showed you that unlike Obama, he is willing to call out his own party when they need to be called out. 

I don't think I can get into his head enough to tell you how sincere he was, however, he came across that way to me.

This is not the first time John McCain has attempted to run for president , it's just the frist time he won. So to say , why wait till now is a little off base.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> I wouldn't say that....
> 
> View attachment 5785
> 
> ...




Touche on the picture, though the one I posted is much more "manly" huh? 

See, your missing MY point here. I once respected McCain and his policies. I honestly believe at one time the man was a maverick. However, in Faust fashion he sold his soul to the devil (the GOP really) in order to get what he wanted. His soul included his Maverick personality because he has to get in line with their policies or they won't vote for him.

In the time that Obama has been in Congress, why has he needed to break party lines? Last I checked, according to John McCain it was the GOP who messed things up.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2008)

Navy1960 said:


> I can't say I disagree on the townhalls, Obama's or McCain's are both staged and are always on message or at least try to be at them. I was just telling you, that when I was there I didn't hear mention by him ,not one time of his POW experience. As for people on here, I think anyone who wants to honor someone who has served his/her country in the noble way John McCain has can pretty much bore everyone else with the details, and  the rest can choose not to listen.
> 
> Robert come on, you only like that part of it last night because he was bashing  Republicans, but seriously though, it showed you one thing about John McCain, it showed you that unlike Obama, he is willing to call out his own party when they need to be called out.
> 
> ...



The only part he seemed even somewhat real to me was when he was telling the truth about his fellow Republicans. Even then, that was staged Navy and you even have to admit that.

There's a reason why Bush and Cheney are in D.C (and it's not the hurricanes) and weren't even mentioned in his speech. They want to distance themselves from the Bush Administration and what easier way to do that then bash them?

Besides, plenty of McCain followers in the GOP will follow him because Dubya is done. He's a lame duck who has a exceedingly amount of dangerous power in his hands. I really hope he doesn't decide to go out bombing a country or two or even try to stop the elections/elections results.

The same people who you saw saying Bush was the best thing since slice bread the last eight years are now agreeing with John McCain that the GOP lost the party's trust.

Doublethink my friends, doublethink.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Touche on the picture, though the one I posted is much more "manly" huh?
> 
> See, your missing MY point here. I once respected McCain and his policies. I honestly believe at one time the man was a maverick. However, in Faust fashion he sold his soul to the devil (the GOP really) in order to get what he wanted. His soul included his Maverick personality because he has to get in line with their policies or they won't vote for him.
> 
> In the time that Obama has been in Congress, why has he needed to break party lines? Last I checked, according to John McCain it was the GOP who messed things up.



Actually I believe the GW and Mccain picture was taken just at the right time when GW was swinging his arm around Mccain's back. Political campaign pictures mean nothing....

Well, I suppose the Guantanamo opposition makes him Bush III huh?
Debating the future of Guantanamo Bay Naval Base in Cuba - Cuba Politics News - Havana Journal
McCain, the presumptive Republican nominee for president, has said he wants to move the detainees to the military&#8217;s prison at Fort Leavenworth in Kansas. But finding room for them all might be a problem &#8212; just over 400 inmates are now locked up at Fort Leavenworth, which has a capacity for 515. 

Obama could have broken ranks, to ratchet up pressure for offshore drilling in his own party.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Actually I believe the GW and Mccain picture was taken just at the right time when GW was swinging his arm around Mccain's back. Political campaign pictures mean nothing....
> 
> Well, I suppose the Guantanamo opposition makes him Bush III huh?
> Debating the future of Guantanamo Bay Naval Base in Cuba - Cuba Politics News - Havana Journal
> ...



Obama could of broken ranks perhaps, but he didn't. It's a matter of opinion if you think he is right or wrong on that.

I agree that Political campaign pictures can be deceiving but doesn't mean I don't love that picture any less. 

Oh and I can't help but comment on that last one:

If we didn't have all these non-violent drug offenders in jail who are in there just for buying/selling/using Pot, we'd have room.

If I remember the stats correctly, there is over a million non-drug offenders in jail, and that's over 50% of the prison population.

It's something along the lines of that, I know that much.


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2008)

We need to elect the Republicans because only they can fix the mess that they have made.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Kirk said:


> We need to elect the Republicans because only they can fix the mess that they have made.



Another mindless post by the spambot that is Kirk. It's kinda funny though, your spam is interactive until you debunk the spams lies. Then it goes back into full swing spam again.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Obama could of broken ranks perhaps, but he didn't. It's a matter of opinion if you think he is right or wrong on that.
> 
> I agree that Political campaign pictures can be deceiving but doesn't mean I don't love that picture any less.
> 
> ...



Ok and Mccain opposed Guantanamo something that Bush has long supported. That's just recently...But I suppose, no matter what I show you will 'change' your mind. No pun intended of course.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Ok and Mccain opposed Guantanamo something that Bush has long supported. That's just recently...But I suppose, no matter what I show you will 'change' your mind. No pun intended of course.



Even though it causes me to puke, Mccain favoring a carbon tax system. Is something he hasn't pandered to his base about....

There are a ton of examples....


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Ok and Mccain opposed Guantanamo something that Bush has long supported. That's just recently...But I suppose, no matter what I show you will 'change' your mind. No pun intended of course.



That's one thing jreeves. That's also because unlike Bush, McCain actually served his country and went through alot for it.

If Bush went through some of the things McCain has, he would of closed Guantanamo a long time ago.

I never said John McCain has always been a bad guy. As I stated all over these boards, I respect his time that he served his country, how he was a POW for all those years and managed to come out of it alive, how he beat cancer four (though I've seen it said being five) times,etc. 

However, those are not all things I think qualify him for the Presidency. It shows he has alot of determination in his past.

The McCain of 2000 is different from the McCain of 2008. The McCain of 2008 would be throwing attacks at the McCain of 2000 like he is to Obama now.


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Another mindless post by the spambot that is Kirk. It's kinda funny though, your spam is interactive until you debunk the spams lies. Then it goes back into full swing spam again.



Nothing mindless about it.

The Republicans are asking us to elect them, so they can clean up the mess they have made.

That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> View attachment 5784
> 
> Unless I missed something, there is no picture of John Kerry and Obama doing this. When one agrees with Bush in 2007 95% of the time, you tend to think he is a clone of Bush. He isn't Bush, there is only one man who could be that royal of a screwup. However, McCain if elected can carve his own path and mark his own place in the hall of Screwup Presidents by following the same policies as this man.
> 
> ...



Lets all be honest.  Mccain has been playing politics with his votes since 1998 when he decided to run for president.  Voted against bush after 2000 for beating him in a really dirty campaign, and if bush was really unpopular in 04, he could run as diferent.  Plus bush got whatever he wanted anyways, so no biggy.  But when the dems took over, mccain toed the party line.  The gop needs mccain.  They don't want him, but they need him.  

He actually voted against the gi bill.  That vote cost him dearly.  I can't believe he made that decision.

Oh well, bush gave him credit anyways.  that speaks volumes on how dumb bush thinks you all are.  that he could boldly lie that obviously.  well, no one seems to remember that so maybe he's right about the intelligence of voters.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> That's one thing jreeves. That's also because unlike Bush, McCain actually served his country and went through alot for it.
> 
> If Bush went through some of the things McCain has, he would of closed Guantanamo a long time ago.
> 
> ...



His enviromental, torture, his attacks against the execution of the Iraq war and etc...
these have been consistent stances. Before and after 2000. 

But the question is would the Obama of 2004 vote for the Obama of 2008?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj6syUD1I4U]YouTube - Barack Obama says will NOT run for President 2008 election because he lacks experience[/ame]


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Actually in about 30 years of public service he has changed quite a bit, would you like a short list?



That's all you would have is a shortlist if you were to show me all the mccain accomplishment.

What kind of Senator doesn't bring home any Bacon for his constituency?  Loser.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> That's all you would have is a shortlist if you were to show me all the mccain accomplishment.
> 
> What kind of Senator doesn't bring home any Bacon for his constituency?  Loser.



An honest one with integrity....unlike Obama who got the 'bacon' for his campaign bundlers.


----------



## mdjgirl7 (Sep 6, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> It was a good speech, and he hit the notes he needed to hit. I was impressed by Cindy McCAin. Unlike the left, I don't view women just as skirts and I was impressed more by what she said than how she spoke. She's lead a life of service since she graduated from high school, from working with special needs children to going in Kuwait and Bangladesh to help the sick and injured. She formed one of (if not THE) first coalitions of doctors who treat poor kids from other countries for things that in this country we don't even think about anymore, but which ruin lives if untreated.
> 
> Lefties might take a page out of her book. Instead of demanding that the "government" (a.k.a. working people) pay for bureacracy to manage the things that democrats don't want to dirty their own lily white hands with, she's hands on and obviously believes we are responsible, personally, for our fellow man.
> 
> ...



Sing it sister!


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2008)

mdjgirl7 said:


> Sing it sister!



When McCain came back from Vietnam, he cheated repeatedly on his crippled wife, and then divorced her to marry Cindy Hensley. In the 1980's McCain lobbied for Charles Keating, the saving and loan felon who stole billions in pension money, and took numerous jet set vacations at Keating's expense. In the 1990's McCain had an affair with a lobbyist that so scared his staff, that they told her to stay away from him. His campaigns for the Senate were all financed with his wife Cindy's mob money. In 1994 Cindy McCain forged prescriptions in the names of her employees and stole drugs from her own charity. McCain's campaign this year is getting huge amounts of oil company money. His pick for vice president is under an ethics investigation and will probably be indicted on Oct 31st. McCain is 72 years old, has had cancer 5 times and is on 5 different medications. He is so out of it, that his staff will no longer let him talk to the press unscripted.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Kirk said:


> When McCain came back from Vietnam, he cheated repeatedly on his crippled wife, and then divorced her to marry Cindy Hensley. In the 1980's McCain lobbied for Charles Keating, the saving and loan felon who stole billions in pension money, and took numerous jet set vacations at Keating's expense. In the 1990's McCain had an affair with a lobbyist that so scared his staff, that they told her to stay away from him. His campaigns for the Senate were all financed with his wife Cindy's mob money. In 1994 Cindy McCain forged prescriptions in the names of her employees and stole drugs from her own charity. McCain's campaign this year is getting huge amounts of oil company money. His pick for vice president is under an ethics investigation and will probably be indicted on Oct 31st. McCain is 72 years old, has had cancer 5 times and is on 5 different medications. He is so out of it, that his staff will no longer let him talk to the press unscripted.



Damn it where is the spam block on this message board....
I think I have seen this same spam about a million times...


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> His enviromental, torture, his attacks against the execution of the Iraq war and etc...
> these have been consistent stances. Before and after 2000.
> 
> But the question is would the Obama of 2004 vote for the Obama of 2008?
> ...



You only continue to prove my point how people can change. Just like how the McCain of 2008 changed from the McCain of 2000.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEtZlR3zp4c[/ame]

Flip..Flop..Flip..Flop..Flip..Flop..


----------



## chapstic (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Damn it where is the spam block on this message board....
> I think I have seen this same spam about a million times...



yea, kirk must have about 10-15 pre-written responses he just copy/pastes.


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Damn it where is the spam block on this message board....
> I think I have seen this same spam about a million times...



It is not spam if it is true.

You will continue to see it as long as people tout McCain's "character." McCain has done a lot more bad things in his life than Obama. Obama never cheated on his wife. Obama never lobbied for a guy who stole BILLIONS of dollars from pensioners. Obama's wife never forged prescriptions or stole drugs like Cindy McCain. Obama's father-in-law was not in business with the mafia. Obama worked his way to the top. McCain slept his way to the top.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> You only continue to prove my point how people can change. Just like how the McCain of 2008 changed from the McCain of 2000.
> 
> YouTube - McCain's YouTube Problem Just Became a Nightmare
> 
> Flip..Flop..Flip..Flop..Flip..Flop..



Ok, show me how Mccain changed his position on carbon tax credits, his calling for the Guantanamo to close, his calling for reforming the Medicare prescription bill, etc.... I know it doesn't fit in the liberal talking point but he has positions that isn't traditionally Republican that has been consistent.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Kirk said:


> It is not spam if it is true.
> 
> You will continue to see it as long as people tout McCain's "character." McCain has done a lot more bad things in his life than Obama. Obama never cheated on his wife. Obama never lobbied for a guy who stole BILLIONS of dollars from pensioners. Obama's wife never forged prescriptions or stole drugs like Cindy McCain. Obama's father-in-law was not in business with the mafia. Obama worked his way to the top. McCain slept his way to the top.



Dude just read through the other tens of thousands of threads where your spam has been disproven. If you would like I will just start copying those threads when you post the same spam.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Ok, show me how Mccain changed his position on carbon tax credits, his calling for the Guantanamo to close, his calling for reforming the Medicare prescription bill, etc.... I know it doesn't fit in the liberal talking point but he has positions that isn't traditionally Republican that has been consistent.



Just because he may not flip/flop on certain things, doesn't mean he isn't a flip flopper.

I've already made my point about Guantanamo also.

The others, I will in a short time. I like to try and clarify the things I say and have them backed up with some sort of evidence.


----------



## chapstic (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Dude just read through the other tens of thousands of threads where your spam has been disproven. If you would like I will just start copying those threads when you post the same spam.



kirk is unable to read and comprehend words written that are against what he already believes in.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Just because he may not flip/flop on certain things, doesn't mean he isn't a flip flopper.
> 
> I've already made my point about Guantanamo also.
> 
> The others, I will in a short time. I like to try and clarify the things I say and have them backed up with some sort of evidence.



I will provide evidence he hasn't flip flopped on these issues that are very anti republican establishment. While Obama doesn't have one single issue that he can claim is anti democratic establishment.....


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Dude just read through the other tens of thousands of threads where your spam has been disproven. If you would like I will just start copying those threads when you post the same spam.



Sorry, everything in that post was true. 

Too bad you can't admit it.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> I will provide evidence he hasn't flip flopped on these issues that are very anti republican establishment. While Obama doesn't have one single issue that he can claim is anti democratic establishment.....



First, I just want to say I noticed you changed your picture. Related to what we were talking about earlier correct? 

Second, John McCain admitted it was the GOP who screwed up, lost the trust of this country,etc. Why would Obama need to go anti democratic establishment? He's establishing what he feels is right.

Just because someone just doesn't go straight against his party for a short time of his/her political career doesn't mean that's a bad thing.

Some Politicans do actually go with what they believe in.

And I'll have to look this up since it's been awhile, but what about the FISA bill?

Update: Here's a link.

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/the-trail/2008/06/20/obama_supports_fisa_legislatio.html


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2008)

chapstic said:


> kirk is unable to read and comprehend words written that are against what he already believes in.



FactCheck.org: Did John McCain cheat on his first wife?


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2008)

James Hensley's business partner blew up reporter Don Bolles in 1976...


Don Bolles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2008)

Cindy McCain's drug addiction....

Salon News | How Cindy McCain was outed for drug addiction


----------



## mdjgirl7 (Sep 6, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> Does GOD damn Germany today?  Probably not.  How about 1940 Nazi Germany?  If you understand the difference, then you can understand why indians and blacks in the past might have cursed America.  They weren't treated too well by the american gov or ppl.  So stop trying to say a 40 yr old black is racist just because he knows a 60 yr old black guy who was treated like a second class citizen by racists like you.
> 
> ...



Oh yes if Obama suceeds in his bid for presidency racism will be elimated taxes will be lowered the war will end we will all have the job of our dreams. Obama is promising things he cannot deliver. Let me see we are trillions in debt but somehow Obama is going to wave his magic wand and we all are going to have the same health insurance he has does that mean our tax dollars are going to pay for our health insurance? 

Obama is going to cut taxes to 95% of the people. Really who is going to pay our debt him? If Obama becomes president I will be one of the first ones on on board to tell you I told you so. 

It really is not rocket science to figure out he cannot deliver what he says he can. I think he will promise us anything we want to get what he wants.


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2008)

McCain's oil money....

Industry Gushed Money After Reversal on Drilling - washingtonpost.com


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2008)

The investigation into Palin's abuse of power...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UojMnCgqVA]YouTube - KTVA, Local CBS Affiliate, Reports On Palin Trooper-Gate Sca[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2008)

mdjgirl7 said:


> Oh yes if Obama suceeds in his bid for presidency racism will be elimated taxes will be lowered the war will end we will all have the job of our dreams. Obama is promising things he cannot deliver. Let me see we are trillions in debt but somehow Obama is going to wave his magic wand and we all are going to have the same health insurance he has does that mean our tax dollars are going to pay for our health insurance?
> 
> Obama is going to cut taxes to 95% of the people. Really who is going to pay our debt him? If Obama becomes president I will be one of the first ones on on board to tell you I told you so.
> 
> It really is not rocket science to figure out he cannot deliver what he says he can. I think he will promise us anything we want to get what he wants.



If we get out of Iraq it will save us $200 billion a year. Universal healthcare will save us another $200 billion. That is $400 billion a year times 4 = $1.6 trillion dollars saved in the first term of Obama's presidency.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> First, I just want to say I noticed you changed your picture. Related to what we were talking about earlier correct?
> 
> Second, John McCain admitted it was the GOP who screwed up, lost the trust of this country,etc. Why would Obama need to go anti democratic establishment? He's establishing what he feels is right.
> 
> ...



U.S. Senate: Legislation & Records Home > Votes > Roll Call Vote

First FISA vote....not voting for Obama....is that like a Present vote which he gave over a hundred times in the IL state legislature?


Here is the second vote on FISA....

I believe that somewhere around 28 Democrats voted against it while the remaining Democrats voted yea or didn't vote. That is hardly a vast majority against it. But do keep trying....

U.S. Senate: Legislation & Records Home > Votes > Roll Call Vote


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Kirk said:


> James Hensley's business partner blew up reporter Don Bolles in 1976...
> 
> 
> Don Bolles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



spam


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Kirk said:


> FactCheck.org: Did John McCain cheat on his first wife?



spam


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Kirk said:


> Cindy McCain's drug addiction....
> 
> Salon News | How Cindy McCain was outed for drug addiction



spam...yawn


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> U.S. Senate: Legislation & Records Home > Votes > Roll Call Vote
> 
> First FISA vote....not voting for Obama....is that like a Present vote which he gave over a hundred times in the IL state legislature?
> 
> ...



Oh I will, tomorrow though as I'm going to bed. Good night everybody.

I'm just pointing out that Obama hasn't always voted with the Democrats as you make it seem.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Kirk said:


> McCain's oil money....
> 
> Industry Gushed Money After Reversal on Drilling - washingtonpost.com



spam...


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Kirk said:


> The investigation into Palin's abuse of power...
> 
> YouTube - KTVA, Local CBS Affiliate, Reports On Palin Trooper-Gate Sca



and finally more spam....


----------



## mdjgirl7 (Sep 6, 2008)

Kirk said:


> If we get out of Iraq it will save us $200 billion a year. Universal healthcare will save us another $200 billion. That is $400 billion a year times 4 = $1.6 trillion dollars saved in the first term of Obama's presidency.



Pay attention we are winning the war. If you think Obama is going to take over and jerk our troops out of Iraq you are wrong. Obama admits he was wrong about the surge. I hope he will not further his embarrassment by making such a stupid move. 

Do you have a clue as to universal health care is about? I have a friend from Europe she told me universal health care sucks. Want to know why? Let me tell you if you get sick or need surgery you do not get to see a doctor right away there will be a waiting list. The best part is do you think some of our brightest  and most talented doctors are going to take a pay cut? Not hardly my friend they are going to follow the money perhaps to another country where they can be shown the money. Sooo if you get sick you may have to travel to another country to get treated WITHOUT any health insurance. 

I am telling you Obama cannot come up with the money to support his ideas it is not logical. Come on now think it through.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 6, 2008)

mdjgirl7 said:


> Let me tell you if you get sick or need surgery you do not get to see a doctor right away there will be a waiting list.



Only with non urgent surgery. Urgent surgery is carried out immediately.


----------



## mdjgirl7 (Sep 6, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Only with non urgent surgery. Urgent surgery is carried out immediately.




Really I can't wait to see who decides what is urgent. When we lose the choice of doctors and the choice in our care we have lost another freedom. Don't you see that?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 6, 2008)

mdjgirl7 said:


> Really I can't wait to see who decides what is urgent. When we lose the choice of doctors and the choice in our care we have lost another freedom. Don't you see that?



I'm not American. I have grown up with a system that is both Govt and Insurance funded. The choice is yours. Better to have both IMO...


----------



## mdjgirl7 (Sep 6, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> I'm not American. I have grown up with a system that is both Govt and Insurance funded. The choice is yours. Better to have both IMO...



If you are not American why the crack to you care what we do?


----------



## ignatov (Sep 6, 2008)

mdjgirl7 said:


> If you are not American why the crack to you care what we do?



Jesus, calm down, girl7. The good doctor made a couple of calm statements expressing his opinion which should carry some weight, as he is a beneficiary of nationalized health care. No need to fly off the handle.

PS: I am an American, and I've received health care in Canada and Japan, and it was just dandy.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 6, 2008)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Last night was dreadful.
> 
> The first two days of the convention were boring, Thank God it was shortened by Gustav. Rudy was great and Palin kicked ass on Wednesday. But I think they kind of set the bar too high for McCain. Everything last night was anticlimatic.
> 
> The standouts from both conventions: Michelle Obama, Hillary Clinton, John Kerry, Barack Obama, Mike Huckabee, Rudy Giuliani, and Sarah Palin.



Michelle Obama was dull and phoney and John Kerry is a tool.  Liked Bill Clinton, Fred Thompson and Joe Lieberman though.  And I can agree with the rest of your list also.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 6, 2008)

plt42 said:


> Last night having been her debut at public speaking, I would hope she now vows to never do it again.  Yawn!
> 
> In her bio video, they conveniently left out the fact that, when she and McCain met at that cocktail party in Hawaii where they found "love at first sight", he was still married to Carol and had been chasing skirts since his return to the states.  So much for integrity!




You mean the kind of integrity that had Obama having sex with Larry Sinclair and smoking crack in the back of a limo?  That kind of integrity?


----------



## MichaelCollins (Sep 6, 2008)

it doesnt matter how terrible McCain was....could he be any more stupid than Bush...and he still won.

Too many uneducated thickoes in the US... so anything can happen there.

Religious nuts, untravelled freaks = anyone can win there.


----------



## jillian (Sep 6, 2008)

CSM said:


> Yeah, good old Bill could fill a room with interns...or is that fill interns with????



Ah... but you're not a woman! lol.. I'm not sure any of us mind that.


----------



## editec (Sep 6, 2008)

Some of you are going to be hard pressed to convince those of us without health care that we have the best HC delivery system in the world.

I think there's 50,000,000 of us now who are up on that titewire. So that makes nearly any solution in any other industrialized nation on earth look might good in comparison... to us, at least.

Most of us are also working for a living, too, incidently.


----------



## mdjgirl7 (Sep 6, 2008)

ignatov said:


> Jesus, calm down, girl7. The good doctor made a couple of calm statements expressing his opinion which should carry some weight, as he is a beneficiary of nationalized health care. No need to fly off the handle.
> 
> PS: I am an American, and I've received health care in Canada and Japan, and it was just dandy.



Just because I disagree with someone and post it does not mean I am not calm. I am just observant. Now just for those who do not know it did you know in America you cannot be denied health services if you are sick they must treat you. You may receive a big bill but they cannot refuse to treat you. I know this from personal experience. We also have free clinics. If God forbid you ever have to take very expensive drugs there are a lot of drug companies that will supply meds free of charge if you meet a certain criteria.

That being said I think our health system does not totally suck needs fixing but not universal health care. Say you have strep throat not a emergency how long are you going to have to wait to see a doctor? I still want the freedom to pick my own doctor and when I am going to see him. 

As for people who want to give me an opinion and they are not American sorry I am not interested in your opinion. You do not live here and you do not pay taxes here. You are kinda clueless. I think they are just tiring to stir the pot. PS I am not mad just my opinion


----------



## glockmail (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> This isn't about John Kerry last I checked.
> 
> Is that John Kerry's name on the ballot? *Looks closely*
> 
> I think not.


 That's what politicians do, dumbass.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

glockmail said:


> That's what politicians do, dumbass.



I was being sarcastic, you choose to use insults.

Feel free to continue to do that. I don't make personal insults.


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I was being sarcastic, you choose to use insults.
> 
> Feel free to continue to do that. I don't make personal insults.



When you have the facts on your side, argue the facts.

When you have the law on your side, argue the facts.

When you have neither, bang on the table.

Like Bill OReilly, a lot of rightees here bang on the table.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I was being sarcastic, you choose to use insults.
> 
> Feel free to continue to do that. I don't make personal insults.



Before it gets too late were you able to find any Obama party shattering votes?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Before it gets too late were you able to find any Obama party shattering votes?



Congress votes to immunize lawbreaking telecoms, legalize warrantless eavesdropping - Glenn Greenwald - Salon.com

I don't why you feel the need to think that unless Obama votes against the Dems then he wouldn't make a good president.

Obama does have one of the more liberal records in the senate, as does Joe Biden. The GOP has messed up the past eight years, they lost the country's trust.

The man you SUPPORT John McCain said that in his speech. Obama doesn't need to vote against the Democrats if they're not the ones who messed up this country.


----------



## glockmail (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I was being sarcastic, you choose to use insults.
> 
> Feel free to continue to do that. I don't make personal insults.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/769922-post107.html


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

glockmail said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/769922-post107.html



I stand by what I said. If you take a joke thread and turn it into a serious one while throwing out insults then that is failure. I never mentioned certain names, I was talking in general.

Don't you know the definition of personal insult?

I mean really, you honestly think I was serious?

That's why I posted the link to all the beautiful female Red Sox fans right?


----------



## glockmail (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I stand by what I said. If you take a joke thread and turn it into a serious one while throwing out insults then that is failure. I never mentioned certain names, I was talking in general.
> 
> Don't you know the definition of personal insult?
> 
> ...


 I never looked at your links man. The Sox suck anyway, along with the City they play out of.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Congress votes to immunize lawbreaking telecoms, legalize warrantless eavesdropping - Glenn Greenwald - Salon.com
> 
> I don't why you feel the need to think that unless Obama votes against the Dems then he wouldn't make a good president.
> 
> ...



So you believe in the last eight years that the Republicans have been wrong on every issue and the Democrats have been right on every issue?

If so get ready for a litany of links disproving that notion.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I never looked at your links man. The Sox suck anyway, along with the City they play out of.



Well you should recant the other statement you made then on the other thread if you didn't even look at the links.

The Red Sox have always been my favorite baseball team and they will win it all again this year.

Also, Boston is a great city.

I honestly don't know how you have a problem with this.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> So you believe in the last eight years that the Republicans have been wrong on every issue and the Democrats have been right on every issue?
> 
> If so get ready for a litany of links disproving that notion.



Course not, but I do know one thing for sure that is a fact.

For the last eight years, six of those had a Republican controlled White House and Congress.

And no amount of links you post on saying THAT is false will make those false links true.

I don't need a litany of links saying what one's opinion on who's right or wrong on each issue. Nobody is perfect, welcome to reality.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Course not, but I do know one thing for sure that is a fact.
> 
> For the last eight years, six of those had a Republican controlled White House and Congress.
> 
> ...



So if we have established that Republicans and Democrats are never right 100% of the time, then why has Obama voted 100% of the time the party line?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> So if we have established that Republicans and Democrats are never right 100% of the time, then why has Obama voted 100% of the time the party line?



Nobody votes with their party line 100% of the time as I pointed out.

Obama just happens to be one of the more if not the most Liberal voter in congress.

I mean we can bring up how John McCain votes with Dubya least 90% of the time in 2007 but we'd end up just arguing in circles again.

Just like in this argument.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Nobody votes with their party line 100% of the time as I pointed out.
> 
> Obama just happens to be one of the more if not the most Liberal voter in congress.
> 
> ...



The FISA vote wasn't a party shattering vote barely a majority of democrats voting against it.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> The FISA vote wasn't a party shattering vote barely a majority of democrats voting against it.



Barely a majority is still a majority.

In any election, a majority may be barely but they still outnumber the other group.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Barely a majority is still a majority.
> 
> In any election, a majority may be barely but they still outnumber the other group.



The contention was that Mccain was Bush III. While I could show that he has voted numerous times against Bush and his party. When the vast majority of his party supported a different position than what Mccain had voted, Mccain voted against party. On the other hand, Obama hasn't voted against the vast majority of his party.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2008)

jreeves said:


> The contention was that Mccain was Bush III. While I could show that he has voted numerous times against Bush and his party. When the vast majority of his party supported a different position than what Mccain had voted, Mccain voted against party. On the other hand, Obama hasn't voted against the vast majority of his party.



McCain voted with Bush 90% of the time.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> McCain voted with Bush 90% of the time.



He didn't vote with Bush, the US Senate only allows Senators to vote...


----------



## jreeves (Sep 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> McCain voted with Bush 90% of the time.



So did alot of other Senators....Republican and Democrats.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2008)

jreeves said:


> So did alot of other Senators....Republican and Democrats.



Bitch please.  I love how the narrative has changed.  Now instead of you arguing the gop is great, you now have switched into saying the dems are just as bad and mccain is the only one who's different.

You know Mccain will continue bush's policies, not obama.

I think your best hope is to go for the angle of scaring people into having an all dem. gov.  

Just lok what the gop did with 4 yrs of complete power.

But we need an all dem gov to undo what the gop did.  If the dems screw up, we can out them in the 2010 midterm.

But we can't have mccain blocking change and defending the oil companies for another 4 yrs.

If you want to pay $5 a gallon, vote for mccain.


----------



## jreeves (Sep 7, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Bitch please.  I love how the narrative has changed.  Now instead of you arguing the gop is great, you now have switched into saying the dems are just as bad and mccain is the only one who's different.
> 
> You know Mccain will continue bush's policies, not obama.
> 
> ...



Another evidence-less post by the board skitzo....wow why am I not shocked? Why so we can all watch you parade around on the street in your donkey underwear, I think I will pass....


----------



## glockmail (Sep 7, 2008)

Modbert said:


> ......
> 
> Also, Boston is a great city.
> 
> ...


 Tats and piercings on a slut. And Bostonians promote that shit.


----------

